# Who to keep???



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

My doe recently had three doelings and I was wondering how you decide which to keep when they are so young. They are five days old.

First born. Cream colored with a light brown stripe down back. Biggest out of the three.








Second born. White








Third born. Cream colored with a lighter brown stripe down back.








Any tips on how to decided? Can you grade their conformation so young?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So, number 1 is a really decent doe, and for that advice you should sell me number 2 at a seriously discounted price... Right?

Number one is the best milk goat, number two is the pack dam...


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

It's very hard!

From these pics I like 1,3, then 2. But then again I might like 2 over 3....
Yes I change my mind 1,2,3

1 and 3 have better general appearance. They are smoother. Chest appears deeper.

1 has better rear leg angulation than 3. 

2 looks sharp and dairy. With a little size she may be really nice.

Do they all have clean teats?

It is so hard to tell this young. But sometimes you have to if you're selling 2 of the 3.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Two is definitely the adventurer. She is the most rambunctious. All are sweethearts! 
Can you just tell from years of practice? I don't know much about judging but they seem to young to distinguish features.

Sadly I can't keep them all!
She is for sale if you would like to buy her


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

nicolemackenzie said:


> It's very hard!
> 
> From these pics I like 1,3, then 2. But then again I might like 2 over 3....
> Yes I change my mind 1,2,3
> ...


Thank You! I have been trying to research dairy goat judging but there isn't much on evaluating babies.

Clean teats? 
They don't have any deformities or abnormalities if that's what that means. I'm fairly new to goats. I've only had goats since July and this was my first kidding.

I am so in love with all of them!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

By clean teats I mean just two with no abnormalities.

They can change a lot as they grow but sometimes there's one that does stand out as a baby.

Do you have buyers already? Or can you wait a bit before making a choice?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

The first doeling looks to have the best structure, she's solid but not too meaty.
The other two look too refined and almost weak.

Definitely would keep #1


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I agree with Cedar, number one is my fave! Then three, then two.

However, if you took new pictures and switched numbers I might totally change my mind.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Thank you everyone! 
I am going to keep them until at least four weeks old. So I have three weeks to decide. 

I have a few ppl interested but none sold yet.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh that's good. Still hard at four weeks but should be easier to choose at that point!

I like a kid that naturally stands squarely with lots of width in the hind end and smooth top line when they are walking.

Personality also counts in my opinion. So if they are all pretty similar looking but one has a better personality than the others that's points for her.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would gladly buy number 2, unfortunately for $350 I could get a purebred BarnOwl LaMancha and have change left over...


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

I have looked at people's websites and craigslist to figure out what price to my does. I thought compared to what I found, it was an average price. I've had a few ppl interested. Does it seem that outrageous? I've never prices goats before.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, Mariah's asking double over last year on Red Bliss's kids :lol: 

I'm just not in that kind of an area. How about a genetics trade?


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

She is beautiful! but I don't need another one. I have three already and four if I keep a baby. 
And I've already been given a limit of three lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, she's not for sale. She's kidding out beginning of June, bred to a BarnOwl buck. Her mom is due with her full siblings in a month. They have Son*Sational, Lone Thistle, Tempo, Kastdumer, etc. 

So, I'll PM you K?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And if she was for sale I would be taking a trip to oregon. I will get a black paint and black dappled lamancha one day lol


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh gotcha! 
So you want to trade one of her kids for my #2?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I was thinking her full sister but, you could have choice of the doe kids born here with the exception that Jessica gets the paint of her choice. 
Mom's paperwork is being processed and hasn't come up on the ADGA site yet. Her pedigree Alpine/Nubian outcross.

http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001309513&DamNum=A001432422

Dad

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001634705

Both yearlings are bred back to their dad.


----------

